# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  even voor stellen

## aggie robben

hallo, ik ben Aggie, ben 54 en heb mn hele leven geleden onder adhd/borderline.
sinds 2 weken gebruik ik ritalin.
sinds vandaag hebben ze de ritalin verhoogd naar 60 mg per dag en sinds vandaag hebben ze me ook wellbutrin voor geschreven.
dit gebruik ik eenmaal per dag 150 mg.
graag zou ik willen weten of er mensen zijn die ervaringen hebben met deze combinatie van medicijnen en die hier met mij zouden willen delen.
alvast bedankt.

----------

